# Moscow



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/42022/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/42027/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/42021/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/42461/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/42463/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/42452/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/27108/


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

«Измайловский остров» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кузьминки» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кузьминки» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Фили» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/43045/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/43060/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/27255/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/23876/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful shots.....:cheers2:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

«ВДНХ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Воронцовский парк» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Воронцовский парк» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/60645/


«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice pictures! Moscow is a very interesting city that I would love to visit someday. Sometimes here in Israel, I feel like I am in Russia. So it's only appropriate that I visit the real thing and experience it for myself. 

:cheers2:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


«1 января 2008» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/61457/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/27314/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/27317/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/27320/


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/91052/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/94572/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/181363/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/365941/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/445866/


----------



## po-low (Oct 6, 2011)

great pics, Moscow looks impressive!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kolomenskoe Park

Kolomenskoe is one of the most beautiful places in all of Moscow. Although only a short metro ride from the center, and situated close to one of the city's most industrialized areas, the park and its awe-inspiring buildings are so steeped in history that not even the Kremlin itself can quite so well evoke the Russia of old. Arriving at Kolomenskoe along a street of drab Soviet tower blocks, you are first confronted by a rather gaudy collection of "medieval" sideshows and souvenir booths, and part of the magic of the experience is the way that this display of touristy tackiness fades from your memory the further you get into the tranquil, rugged beauty of the park proper.

The village of Kolomenskoe was founded in 1237 by refugees from Kolomna, although archaeological traces have been found here of pre-Slavic civilizations dating back over 2,500 years. In the 15th-17th centuries the village became first a Grand Prince's and then the Tsar's estate. Peter the Great was brought here for his own safety during the streltsy insurrection of 1682, and began his studies here. His daughter, Elizabeth, was also born here. Later, Alexander I studied here on his way to Moscow with his grandmother, Catherine the Great.

http://www.moscow.info/parks/kolomenskoe-park.aspx


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/385978/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/385983/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/385994/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/386011/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/386018/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392295/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392297/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392305/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392310/


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392315/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392327/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392338/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392350/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392353/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392366/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392383/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392504/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392521/


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Moscow looks beautiful in the snow. The combination of white snow and cream coloured stone is perfect.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/124810/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/124814/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/124830/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/124846/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/124844/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/124888/


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kuskovo


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кусково» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great city :cheers:


----------



## Icpajack (Nov 21, 2008)

What a beautiful city! To me this is one of the most beautiful cities in the world, because of its architecture, history, literature. Some old places there look like taken from a ballet play, or a fairy tail... I mean, it looks just gorgeous. Nice pics


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I have enjoyed the wide variety of pictures. An interesting and beautiful city.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/518477/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/518480/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/519253/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/519272/


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Many tons of kitsch in Russia and her sister countries. I like just a few of those skyscrapers.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful images from Moscow....:cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548337/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548338/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548362/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548363/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548364/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548368/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548370/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548373/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548396/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548400/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/548399/


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic pictures of Moscow. The rate of development of skyscrapers is very impressive.


----------

